# Printing Problem



## drgthang (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm running MAC OS X 10.3.9.  Just today I attempted to print a state map of counties from Adobe Photoshop, and received: "Could not print "file" because there is not enough memory (RAM)."

I tried the same in MS Word (office 2004) and received the message: "Word cannot print due to a problem with the current printer.  Make sure you have printer selected in Print Center.  You may need to print again or adjust your settings".

I dont have an overabundance of programs running, so I dont know that memory is really an issue?

I'm not sure why this is occurring.  Im part of an office network, connected to the printer.  THe only thing I can think is that I was fixing a boss' ability to print just yesterday and somehow "Share My Printer" was selected.  I was seeing "Shared Printers" as choices for my printer, and this never happened until today.  Any suggestions on how to get my printing back? Thanks greatly!!


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 19, 2005)

If you think that sharing your printer caused your problem, then stop sharing your printer.


----------



## biff1of1 (Aug 22, 2005)

What type priner is it? and how is it connected?
C


----------



## wuddupp (Feb 27, 2007)

Im running the newest version of Mac OSX and have 2.5GB of RAM installed. I am receiving the same messages and am unable to print.

My CPU is on a home network, using a shared HP1500 printer. this set up has been working without problems for the past year.

Does anybody know what is causing this problem and how to resolve it????


Thanks!


----------



## ambassadorT (Mar 14, 2007)

I think I'll try turning it off then see what happens. 
What's interesting is I was printing from word fine just last week. The only thing I've done is update OSX to 10.4.9 and printed from safari (the printer jammed but then printed fine.
Another quirk was that earlier this morning when I got this very mesage the printer printed a doc from over a month ago!


----------



## ambassadorT (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok printer sharing off and still no joy... BUT word also gives me the same nonsense message when printing to pdf!


----------



## ambassadorT (Mar 14, 2007)

Imac  2.0 Ghz Intel with 1g ram, 10.4.9 and MS Office X version up to date. 
No printer sharing on.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2007)

Well MacFixIt has a possible fix. See if the local Cups system is running.


----------



## ambassadorT (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Satcomer 
Sadly still no joy. 
This would appear to be an MS Word only problem as I'm printing other things without fail. Maybe it's time to go neo office native   Trouble is a friend has asked me to print something made in MS office and it looks lousy in neo office.


----------



## puzzleco (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm having the exact same problem ever since I upgraded to 10.4.9 but only on my Intel Macbook.  I can print from every program other than Word and Adobe Acrobat won't boot now.  I would move to NeoOffice but Word doesn't look right and I can't get Bookends to work well.  I have updated the CUPS, reinstalled the printer software, reinstalled Office, fixed permissions, etc. - nothing has worked.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 22, 2007)

Well for the posters with printer problems try Printer Setup Repair. I know it is shareware but the programs do have a trial mode.


----------

